# Cutting holes in plaster walls



## Chris Simms (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a rewire to do in a couple of weeks and the house has plaster walls and ceilings. The AHJ tells me that I will have to add recepts where they currently are not and that means a lot of new holes. I need to know of a good way to cut these holes without cracking the plaster . I don't think that a sawsall would be very gental but a keyhole won't work either.
Any ideas?
Chris


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Roto-Zip is your friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone told me. To tape(blue painters tape) around the hole you are going to cut to hold the plaster together.Havent done it yet.But it might work.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Yep Rotozip. The cracks will happen when the lathe moves, so anything that cuts in and out with vibrate the heck out of the lathe.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Multimaster by FEIN tools. Sawblade attachment. It will breeze thru the plaster and then cut the wooden lath with NO vibration. Only way to do it perfectly everytime.:thumbsup:


----------



## pscinteriors (May 18, 2008)

I just bought a rotozip and some plaster bits for a bath remodel with plaster and lath.worked like a charm.
Nick


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

the most important part of this job will be, DUST CONTROL, roto zip is good, grinder with diamond blade works well also. have one man on vaccume detail, (holding it at cut) lots of plastic also.


----------



## Agolk2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just don't swallow any of the horsehair insulation that might be back there  (depending on the age and loc. of the house)

I've had that happen before :sad:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Fein Multimaster http://www.fein.de/fein-multimaster/us/en/main/ ...................no dust & it has a vacuum attachment if needed...........................


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I second tcleve on that, there is no comparison between any other tool and the fein multimaster for cutting through plaster. The Roto-zip works fine but will generate thousands of times as much dust, the Fein will generate almost no dust even w/o a vac attatched, and the dust it does generate will drop straight down because it is not being agitated and blown by air.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it wood or metal lath?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Jason W said:


> Is it wood or metal lath?


With metal, I generally recommend taking multiple 2 x 4's and making a criss-cross pattern across the front door. This usually discourages me from entering the home and having a generally bad day.


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

H/O is aware that there will be patches and skimming done???You WILL be doing some no matter what you use so get yourself a bag of 45 or bring in the drywall guy right away and keep the disruptions to a minimum. Plaster is strong if you punch it in a rage but when you go breakin it up it gets a little emotional.


----------



## FP Home improv (Apr 4, 2006)

*Holes in plaster*

Davy,

I have used the plaster blades from Hilti and they worked great at a medium 
speed in a sawzall. When I worked for a HVAC company a few years ago, the owner would get these blades for us to cut in for ceiling registers and they worked great thru wood and metal lath. Good luck !!


Frank


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

When I have to do a tear out of water damaged plaster I use my Axe, when I have to go in behind plumbers or electians I also have to square up the holes they leave, I like the guys who use a sawsall or roto zips, then i just have to cut it back to the middle of the stud. we use a room dust collector I made and this thing moves 1500 cuft. per minute, once I have the plastic sheets up and then turn on the dust collector the dust stays in the room I'm working.:thumbsup:


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## jes69 (Jun 8, 2008)

hows work over in detroit?


----------

